

Theorem of the Week - gjm11
http://theoremoftheweek.wordpress.com/

======
gjm11
A blog written by a PhD student at the University of Cambridge, which every
week (well ... notionally every week) posts an accessible description of an
interesting mathematical theorem, with (typically) a sketch of the proof.

It's mostly at a level that shouldn't be too scary for the typical HNer,
though the most recent entry (on Szemeredi's theorem) is somewhat scarier than
average.

